# LiPo Charging



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I bought a Thunder AC6 charger
http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html

and watched the intro video on how to use it. They never said how you know the battery is fully charged, does anybody know what to watch for or how you know? Thanks.

I'll be running 5200MaH 30C 2S lipo. Thanks


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

OHrcr said:


> I bought a Thunder AC6 charger
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html
> 
> and watched the intro video on how to use it. They never said how you know the battery is fully charged, does anybody know what to watch for or how you know? Thanks.
> ...


I don't know your charger but most chargers will stop when the battery is fully charged.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I Have one thy work great when charge it will stop charging and it will keep beep


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome. Do you charge on balance charge everytime or no??


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

OHrcr said:


> Awesome. Do you charge on balance charge everytime or no??


There is a debate about that. Some people will say yes. When I was running TC a pro driver friend told me to do it once a month. I did what I was told and never had a problem.


----------

